# Prospective stallions or nice geldings?



## Pyrros

Anything N/H should never be considered a stallion prospect in my opinion. Other than that I honestly don't much care for any of them in general. I'm not a fan of how most halter horses look and these are no exceptions. Out of the three I like how the buskin looks best (but again n/h would be an instant no for me) but he still has awful, posty hind legs and really upright pasterns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01

I would consider the bay or let him grow up more before considering, but would probably look around harder. He is growthy though baby pictures could help figure out what he would end up as. 

I would never consider an N/H horse. They are not welcome in my barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

I dont like the buckskins back legs. and his genetic for hypp. so No on him
The bay or sorrel, they need to grow more, but both would make very pretty geldings


----------



## Drifting

I didn't read the descriptions past the HYPP Testing. (and for some reason I can't see the pictures) Having witnessed HYPP attacks in person from an N/H, I would never breed anything that was N/H. I'd also want a full 5 panel result from the middle one.


----------



## ForeverSunRider

Not a fan of the sorrel's withers, the bay's waist, or the buckskin's legs. 

But I know nothing about horse confo so I'm just going from my opinion of what looks nice.


----------



## TessaMay

TBH I don't think any of them would even make nice geldings due to their halter conformations... But definitely not stallion material due to the HYPP N/H on two of them.


----------



## .Delete.

The bay would make a decent performance halter gelding. 

Honestly, all of them would make much nicer geldings than stallions.


----------



## Jumping4Joy

These horses really aren't impressive enough in my opinion to be bred. Conformation should be 90%+ and they should have good temperaments. Also, you should never breed horses that are n/h HYPP, that's just irresponsible breeding on your part. That's why so many horses are slaughtered each year..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

#1 & 3 = N/H for HYPP = Automatically geld, as in why haven't they yet? 
#2 is in a very growthy awkward stage, so either wait til he's 3 and filled out some or pass.


----------



## slinden

Newb question..... Was is N/h mean?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

slinden said:


> Newb question..... Was is N/h mean?


Heterozygous for the HYPP gene. https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/hypp.php


----------



## KigerQueen

Ow... Their legs make my head hurt.... Geld them and geld them FAST!


----------



## horseNpony

Another newb over here, why is N/H bad? Does it mean the foal will have this problem, or is very likley to get it? The website confused me a little.

As for the stallions, none of them look good to me. I may. Ot know much about horse confo but the first ones butt does not look good. Something about the second ones butt I dont like. Third one, idk, just dont like him.


----------



## Drifting

when breeding an N/H horse to an N/N horse, the foal has a 50% chance of getting the genetic disease. An N/H horse with HYPP can have symptoms ranging from small muscle tremors, to full blown attacks where their entire body is seizing. Some horses will dunk their head in water to try to find some relief (From sudden rise in temperature, or just pain I don't know). These attacks if severe enough, can lead to death. HYPP horses require a special diet that helps them from having these attacks. Not every N/H horse will show symptoms, but it's horrible for the ones that do. 

That was pretty much my version of a general description. To find out more information, you can Google HYPP and a whole load of sources will pop up. PSSM is also a good one to have knowledge of, as that's becoming more and more prevalent in breeding stock horses. PSSM causes 'tying up' and some lameness issues. I would want to know the full 5 panel test results for all these horses (For me, if I was ever to breed, both mare and stallion would have to be genetically clear on the 5 panel. )


----------



## .Delete.

I thought that all N/H horses were no long allowed to breed? I thought they placed a rule within the APHA and AQHA registry where if a horse was found to be N/H they are not allowed to breed. An if they do, their babies are not eligible for registry. 

Or was this just a really good dream I had?


----------



## Drifting

I believe that's H/H horses. Not sure what their new rules are though if they changed that.

AphC has no rules like that though (except the H/H one I think), and AphC mares can cross-out to QH stallions as long as the mare has regular papers. There's a lot of Impressive in modern day AphC halter horses. 

For those who were asking about HYPP earlier, Impressive is the stallion that HYPP was traced to. All Impressive bred horses should be tested for their HYPP status IMO. Now that its under the limelight more, a good amount of people know to ask. Some halter breeders still don't care, they want the muscle that is believed to be associated with HYPP.

I do want to add HYPP does not skip generations. If the Mare and Stallion were N/N, the baby will be too.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yipe. Geld them all. Ick ick ick.

Then again I think 99% of halter horses of all breeds shouldn't be bred from... results in the show ring mean nothing to me unless they're in a rigorous performance discipline. For me, eventing and showjumping are everything. If my breeding stock doesn't excel in my chosen discipline, what am I doing considering breeding it?

For you, your chosen discipline might be cutting, or roping, or reining. Please don't tell me it's halter, that's not a discipline, that's standing around looking pretty and some of them even fail at doing THAT! Or maybe you just want a good ranch horse, in which case who CARES about papers, good ranch horses are good ranch horses regardless of whether or not they're registered.

[I have competed in show hack classes which are basically just a beauty parade... if that makes me a hypocrite so be it but I only do it to get my horse out and about, I don't BREED for good show hacks as I have seen it ruin perfectly nice bloodlines by giving them crappy feet or poor temperaments or generally all round sh!tty conformation because people focus on colour, markings and a pretty head...]


----------



## .Delete.

Drifting said:


> I believe that's H/H horses. Not sure what their new rules are though if they changed that.
> 
> AphC has no rules like that though (except the H/H one I think), and AphC mares can cross-out to QH stallions as long as the mare has regular papers. There's a lot of Impressive in modern day AphC halter horses.
> 
> For those who were asking about HYPP earlier, Impressive is the stallion that HYPP was traced to. All Impressive bred horses should be tested for their HYPP status IMO. Now that its under the limelight more, a good amount of people know to ask. Some halter breeders still don't care, they want the muscle that is believed to be associated with HYPP.
> 
> I do want to add HYPP does not skip generations. If the Mare and Stallion were N/N, the baby will be too.


I know there was atleast talk of banning breeding of all N/H horses within the AQHA and APHA. However this created a huge uproar because a big chunk of the top halter horses are N/H.


----------



## Drifting

Yeah. Halter breeders and those who show halter (Some, not all) are still looking for the N/H for more muscle.

AphC seems to follow what AQHA does a year or two after they do it, so we'll see. I think I heard a rumor that AQHA was going to require all stallions breeding in 2015 to have a 5 panel tested and listed.. or something to that extent. I think I read it somewhere on the forum (maybe even this thread, but I am too lazy to go back and check)


----------



## .Delete.

Drifting said:


> Yeah. Halter breeders and those who show halter (Some, not all) are still looking for the N/H for more muscle.
> 
> AphC seems to follow what AQHA does a year or two after they do it, so we'll see. I think I heard a rumor that AQHA was going to require all stallions breeding in 2015 to have a 5 panel tested and listed.. or something to that extent. I think I read it somewhere on the forum (maybe even this thread, but I am too lazy to go back and check)


I remember hearing something like that. There was even discussion of pulling all H/H and N/H horses registry from them. An all horses must prove N/N before registry. Which is what would really fix this problem, but lord knows they won't go that extreme


----------



## Drifting

They probably won't go that extreme. I really hope they include the full 5 panel, or at least PSSM as well.


----------



## stevenson

I have been told by some paint breeders that horses that test positive are gelded now in both registrys. I dont know about mares, but they should have NO BREEDING stamped on the papers and then if someone does breed, those papers be destroyed by Registry. 
Or have them be branded on the hip +n/h or some similar thing..lol .. like that Will NEVER happen..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

As far as I can tell, APHA has no registration restrictions. I'm currently registering a couple and they are Impressive bred, and no testing has been required. AQHA DOES require testing of Impressive bred horses and disclosure on their papers of the status. H/H can't be registered, N/H can be. If the horse has been tested and or both parents have been tested N/N then that status is placed on the papers.


----------



## tinyliny

Of the three, I think the sorrel is the most "rideable". the bay is pretty, but has a long , weak back and coupling. the sorrel has an odd neck tie-in, but at least his back is better and he's not as posty legged as the buckskin.


----------



## Chevaux

I'm for gelding the lot of them. I am greatly concerned about what is happening with the back ends these days -- at this rate we're going to have the equine version of the German Shepherd slink in the Quarter Horse breed (and I like both shepherds and quarter horse).


----------



## rbarlo32

I'd geld them all even if they were all n/n nothing screams breed me from any of them.


----------



## danicelia24

Ok what about these guys

#1:
TS Kids Approved- 2010 Buckskin Stallion (Kids Classic Style x Approved By Mister). 15.2hh out of World Champion producing mare. Unshown due to left knee injury. Has a little swelling on knee, but never bothers him, not lame!









#2:
Barlnk Macho Sent Me AQHA/APHA- 2004 Sorrel Stallion (Barlink Machoman Two x Barlink Islebegrand). Very easy to handle with great manners! We tease all our mares off this guy as he is a gentleman around other horses. The only reason we are selling him is I bought Execute and I dont need 2 N/N double registered stallions. Guaranteed Breeder, Live cover or collect. Did a recent fertility test. Exam came back excellent with well within normal limits. Freezes well and ships well also. Nice and very pretty stallion, also a great producer. HYPP N/N per AQHA.









#3:
Execute A Clu- 2013 Sorrel Stallion (Execute x Justa Passionate Clu). HYPP N/N. This colt is very correct and balanced with lots of pretty. He is out of one of the nicest Im Kiddin daughters you will ever find. This colt has not been pushed and is really starting to come into himself. If you want a great show prospect, dont pass him by. He has both AQHA & APHA (solid) papers.


----------



## BugZapper89

They all needed to be gelded, like yesterday. I wouldnt consider any of them breed level quality. They might make cute open show horses. N/H can be a problem, as they are not insurable and while you might not have any problems, there is always a chance they will go 4 hooves up


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

BugZapper89 said:


> They all needed to be gelded, like yesterday. I wouldnt consider any of them breed level quality. They might make cute open show horses. N/H can be a problem, as they are not insurable and while you might not have any problems, there is always a chance they will go 4 hooves up


^^ This.

I don't mean to offend, but every single one of these horses could be used as poster children for what is wrong with halter horses these days. Toothpicks for legs, huge almost bloated-looking bodies, super posty back legs.


----------



## Dustbunny

Nice geldings!
I would not take a mare to any of them.


----------



## danicelia24

No offense to me I was just looking at them...to me I like the old style working ranch horse look...muscled and stocky but not overly so.


----------



## .Delete.

danicelia24 said:


> No offense to me I was just looking at them...to me I like the old style working ranch horse look...muscled and stocky but not overly so.


Those are in no way shape or form "old style" or "working ranch horse". Those horses aren't even built to move.

If you mean "foundation bred" quarter horses, then you are very mistaken if you think these horses are foundation looking.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

danicelia24 said:


> No offense to me I was just looking at them...to me I like the old style working ranch horse look...muscled and stocky but not overly so.


Muscle is fine, as long as the horse has the legs to support it. That's the problem with halter horses. They look like they stole my draft cross's body and put it on a pony's legs.


----------



## danicelia24

.Delete. said:


> Those are in no way shape or form "old style" or "working ranch horse". Those horses aren't even built to move.
> 
> If you mean "foundation bred" quarter horses, then you are very mistaken if you think these horses are foundation looking.


I never said they were and I didn't mean foundation bred(though I like them and pretty much anything over halter horses) but I was looking at these stallions and did not like any of them and really didnt think any of them should be stallions but I thought I would concur with you guys and it seems unanimous that none of these "stallions" should be able to keep their packages.


----------



## Drifting

if I followed AQHA, I would link to some nice examples you could use to compare. But I know more on the ApHC side.. and even then I don't pay half as much attention as I should  lol 

Does anyone have a good example of a CURRENT AQHA stud that isn't so light boned/posty leg, genetic mess? Do they exist in the halter world?


----------



## .Delete.

danicelia24 said:


> I never said they were and I didn't mean foundation bred(though I like them and pretty much anything over halter horses) but I was looking at these stallions and did not like any of them and really didnt think any of them should be stallions but I thought I would concur with you guys and it seems unanimous that none of these "stallions" should be able to keep their packages.


Oh! I certainly read your post wrong then. I took it as you liked the foundation bred horses and thats WHY you were posting photos of these horses. I was like :shock: WUT


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Drifting said:


> Does anyone have a good example of a CURRENT AQHA stud that isn't so light boned/posty leg, genetic mess? Do they exist in the halter world?


Quarter Horse Halter Stallions...AQHA Halter Horse Stallions

I'm looking...and not finding. :-|


----------



## danicelia24

Drifting said:


> if I followed AQHA, I would link to some nice examples you could use to compare. But I know more on the ApHC side.. and even then I don't pay half as much attention as I should  lol
> 
> Does anyone have a good example of a CURRENT AQHA stud that isn't so light boned/posty leg, genetic mess? Do they exist in the halter world?


I don't know about halter but I know of a few of this studs children and they are all nice western pleasure horses. 
Huntin for Chocolate


----------



## .Delete.

danicelia24 said:


> I don't know about halter but I know of a few of this studs children and they are all nice western pleasure horses.
> Huntin for Chocolate


Thats performance halter.

Performance halter is about the only place you'll find really nice horses.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

danicelia24 said:


> I don't know about halter but I know of a few of this studs children and they are all nice western pleasure horses.
> Huntin for Chocolate


Yum! Other than being a little lighter on bone than I like to see, that guy is gorgeous! Now, why can't something like THAT masterpiece win at regular halter?!

And to add to that point...why are there two different types of halter in the first place?! Gah!


----------



## Drifting

Oh oh, well if we're going to discuss pleausre horses.

My BO is expecting a foal from her ApHC Mare to this stud, in 2015

Resurrection AQHA Stallion by Allocate Your Assets |










I told her she should name the foal "Rezz my Zombies"


----------



## danicelia24

Oh I forgot this guy too
Zip's Chocolate Chip


----------



## .Delete.

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yum! Other than being a little lighter on bone than I like to see, that guy is gorgeous! Now, why can't something like THAT masterpiece win at halter?!


Too light boned! Way too athletic looking for the big halter ring!


----------



## .Delete.

Drifting said:


> Oh oh, well if we're going to discuss pleausre horses.
> 
> My BO is expecting a foal from her ApHC Mare to this stud, in 2015
> 
> Resurrection AQHA Stallion by Allocate Your Assets |


I LOVE LOVE LOVE Allocate Your Assets. I worked with a HUS youngin by him and holy legs. Movement to die for.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

.Delete. said:


> Too light boned! Way too athletic looking for the big halter ring!


Forgive me. I'm too used to my big-boned draft cross. :lol:

I looked again and he has good bone for his size and type.

I still beg the question: why are there two different types of halter?


----------



## .Delete.

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Forgive me. I'm too used to my big-boned draft cross. :lol:
> 
> I looked again and he has good bone for his size and type.
> 
> I still beg the question: why are there two different types of halter?


Because they can't seem to pull away from the "I'm on steroids" look in halter. This doesn't give the horses that ACTUALLY show a chance to place. It's impossible to compare an athletic horse to a halter bred horse. So they split it and made 2 divisions.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

.Delete. said:


> Because they can't seem to pull away from the "I'm on steroids" look in halter. This doesn't give the horses that ACTUALLY show a chance to place. It's impossible to compare an athletic horse to a halter bred horse. So they split it and made 2 divisions.


Ah. That makes sense. I just don't get why the steroids look became popular in the first place. It's like the Gotti and Razoredge pits. Ugh.


----------



## danicelia24

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yum! Other than being a little lighter on bone than I like to see, that guy is gorgeous! Now, why can't something like THAT masterpiece win at regular halter?!
> 
> And to add to that point...why are there two different types of halter in the first place?! Gah!


This is his daughter and she does clean up in the halter classes.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think I just fell in love. YUMMY!

NewGallery


----------



## horseNpony

What is wrong with that first horse!? It looks like someone cut up different sized horses and stuck them together. His front is just awful, and those legs....
Second is extremly out of proportion, his back slopes, and i just dont like him.
Imo the third ones the best, but i wouldnt breed to him, his legs have issues.
Like others have said, none of these are worth breeding to.


----------



## Dustbunny

Would not one think the perfect halter horse should also be the perfect working/performance horse...pretty and athletic??????

The halter world drives me nuts.


----------



## Aesthetic

All would make 'decent' geldings.. Halter horse conformation is sickening to me. So unnatural.


----------



## Elana

The Chestnut in the first photo is the best looking one.. but there is something about the topline at the withers that is "not right." Geld as the horse is N/H

The bay appears to have a parrot mouth and light bone and is back at the knee. Geld. 

The Buckskin is over straight behind and his hocks and knees are set too high and he is N/H... Geld.


----------



## KigerQueen

I have a friend with a WP bred gelding named Black's Bear. He is what i think of when i think QH. He has the stocky build AND the legs t go with it.










Here is a better side pic (hes thin because they were coming out of winter and he was 21 years old)


----------



## danicelia24

heres another one
The Debonair Kid- 2013 Black Stallion (De Renzo x Eturn) a rare opportunity to own a black stallion as a show and/or breeding prospect. Look at this pedigree and the pictures that were taken only 45 days after fitting had begun on this colt. He shows so much potential! He is eligible for the Breeders Halter Futurity and will be a very competitive contender for the blue ribbon.


----------



## .Delete.

I like him better than the others. Except for his tiny feet and head.


----------



## wakiya

I hate his legs though. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## rookie

At what point does a horse become so bum high as to have it no longer be desirable? It just seems that the aim is for tiny feet, straight (posty) legs, a dishy face and butt high. It all just seems to create a horse that is not elegant to look at or serviceable to a job. The horse Kiger posted at least looks reasonable sound/comfortable to ride.


----------



## 2BigReds

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think I just fell in love. YUMMY!
> 
> NewGallery


You did a veeeeery bad thing posting that link... My boss is going to make me clean the river of drool off my desk!!! :shock::lol:


----------



## NorthernHorse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think I just fell in love. YUMMY!
> 
> NewGallery


I absolutely love Formula One, versatility at its finest


----------



## danicelia24

wow that is a beautiful stallion!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Change

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think I just fell in love. YUMMY!
> 
> NewGallery


You are an evil woman!! That dunskin stud must be homozygous black and cream! And that first 2013 baby, with the silvering in his main and tail? <drool>:lol:


----------



## Pyrros

Mmmmmm I loooove formula one and have for a while now, I'd love to own a foal by him some day. In the mean time I settle for drooling from afar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

Change said:


> You are an evil woman!! That dunskin stud must be homozygous black and cream! And that first 2013 baby, with the silvering in his main and tail? <drool>:lol:


Not perlino dun, can't be homozygous for cream.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

blue eyed pony said:


> Not perlino dun, can't be homozygous for cream.


Correct. Formula One is a buckskin, so E__/A__/Crcr. I do believe he is homozygous for black, though, yes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

Now THAT is a using type horse!!!


----------



## Change

blue eyed pony said:


> Not perlino dun, can't be homozygous for cream.


What I meant was homozygous black with a (single) cream gene. Not double dilute.


----------



## WSArabians

I wouldn't want any of them. I have a lawn mower, it's cheaper to maintain. I like usable horses.
For sure they should all be de-nutted. Pronto.


----------



## WSArabians

danicelia24 said:


> heres another one
> The Debonair Kid- 2013 Black Stallion (De Renzo x Eturn) a rare opportunity to own a black stallion as a show and/or breeding prospect. Look at this pedigree and the pictures that were taken only 45 days after fitting had begun on this colt. He shows so much potential! He is eligible for the Breeders Halter Futurity and will be a very competitive contender for the blue ribbon.


Again, with those legs. What do you do with a horse that won't stay sound for working?


----------



## WSArabians

danicelia24 said:


> Oh I forgot this guy too
> Zip's Chocolate Chip


I trained several grand babies of this guy. Bat sh*t crazy, every one of them. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think I just fell in love. YUMMY!
> 
> NewGallery


He still seems a bit up right for me, can't REALLY tell because they don't actually have a good conformation shot, but he is NICE. Good, verstatile. He is one I'd look at more.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

There's a decent (a little fuzzy, though) confo shot on this page:
WorldShow08

Older and not great, but here's another one:
11-16-08


----------



## danicelia24

*Ok here are some more colts!*

1. Guitars N Cadallacs. 2010 Sorrel Colt (Starlights Cadallac x Mama Guitar). This beautiful, royally bred, sorrel 2010 colt, Guitars N Cadallacs, has had 24 months of training. He has been on cattle and is ready to go down the fence. His reining is impressive by any standard. He is a BIG stopper. He is loaded with innate talent and is quiet enough to easily transition to anyones training program. Guitars N Cadallacs is out of an NCHA Futurity finalist who was a daughter of Smart Little Lena. He is a full brother to NRCHA National Champion, Starlights Mama. He is by Starlights Cadallac, a son of Gray Starlight, who won over $6,000 in NRHA money, and an OVRHA Futurity winner who has over $80,000 in NCHA winnings. You will not be disappointed in the quality of this colt. He stands above the rest in performance and beauty. His mane and tail appear to be turning flaxen. He is one of the finest colts I have ever bred.

















2. No Doubt Ima Fool. 2013 Chestnut Colt (No Doubt Im Lazy x Invite Her To Dance) HYPP N/N. Cowboy is a gorgeous yearling colt by No Doubt Im Lazy, out of an own daughter of Invitation Only. Beautiful natural mover, very willing and responsive. Hell make an excellent western pleasure prospect and later he can be shown in performance halter with his excellent conformation. Should mature to 15.2 hands.









3. Colt. 2014 Black Stallion (FG A Tru Fella x Buckleys Tru Looker ) HYPP N/N. 2014 Drop dead gorgeous black Incentive Fund colt. Breeders Halter Futurity and MSSA eligible. He is an own son of World Champion stallion, FG A Tru Fella, and out of a black, ROM earning, World Show qualifiying, multiple Grand Champion daughter of World Champion BS Buckley.This colt has numerous AQHA Champions, World Show qualifiers, placers, ROM and point earners in his pedigree. With all that he is destined for great things !Foaled 2-13-14. Nominations are paid for the Breeders Halter Futurity and nominations and entries are paid for the MSSA Futurity in MN. His name and registration are in and pending with AQHA. DNA typed and is N/N. This fancy colt is an awesome prospect for breeding, riding or haltering as he has the pedigree, beauty, color, and athletic ability, giving him the versatility to go in any direction.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Number 1 is cute, but should be gelded. I do like his shoulder, but there's something off about him that I just can't put my finger on.

Number 2 should be gelded ASAP. He's sickle-hocked and just...yuck. 

Number 3 looks halter-bred (which he is). Sticks for legs and big beefy body. His hind legs are way straight, too. Geld ASAP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider

1. He will probably make a good using horse, but not very pretty conformationally, imo. Something about that long torso paired with the butt-high that makes me think he will stay that way. His owner, however, seems very enamored with him. :lol:

2. Halter-esque in conformation, but might be the nicest built of the latest 3 choices, especially if his withers catch up with his butt.

3. Would not even be on my radar. If I bred this colt I would be so worried about his upright conformation. He actually looks like he could knuckle over on his rear legs. I know that's the way halter horses are bred, but I personally wouldn't want a horse built like this. I mean, I would worry about his health non-stop. It would be awful for me. :shock:


----------



## horseNpony

1. nicest of the lot imo, but something about his neck i dont like, and his legs. 

2. Nope, not nice at all, his butt and back legs are just, err, no..

3. confo's not good with this one either.

I say avoid all 3 and keep looking


----------



## KigerQueen

I like 1 but his neck and head are too big fro the rest of him. He also looks wasp wasted and his back looks a tad long in the second pic.


----------



## wakiya

1 might make a good riding horse. The quality of the pictures are terrible though and i can't really see his bad legs. His back end and front end don't seem to match. There's nothing about him that screams STALLION MATERIAL. He looks like a lot of the old time lesson geldings I have known.

2 might get better with age, but he's super butt high and his back legs are scary. No, nope. Geld ASAP.

3 is a nightmare on 4 legs. I'd worry about soundness issues immediately. GELD.


----------



## danicelia24

*Got a new prospect!*

1. Benetton VT - 2014 chestnut colt (Baladin dOc x New Beginnings, Nebelwerfer). Super amateur prospect for hunters or dressage. Unflappable, super easy to handle, and quality gaits.

Sire: Baladin dOc was undefeated in-hand in France before his performance testing and approval in Germany by the Hanoverian Verband. He was USDF All-Breeds Champion at 3rd and 4th levels, and competed through Prix St. Georges with an adult amateur. He is known for siring hunter and dressage horses with outstanding temperaments and the talent to be regionally or nationally competitive in their respective disciplines.

Dam: New Beginnings has produced two VHSA Year End Champions. Successful full siblings to Benetton VT showing this year - Burberry VT (Champion in Adult Amateur and Pre-Green divisions as a 6YO), Benjamin Red (tricolors in the Working Hunter division as a 7YO), and Benetti VT (winning at Training Level as a 4YO), all piloted by AA/YR/JR.


----------



## danicelia24

*Three More!*

1."Wiley" is a 2014 colt by Weltmeyer out of a Donnerkiel mare. He was recently branded and inspected at Oakwood Farms in Lawrenceburg, IN. Due to his dam’s health issues he was weaned early and presented with his 1/2 sister Bella for a buddy. Wiley has a wonderful personality and has a very level head. He should mature at 16 + hands.

He will pick up hoofs, loves grooming, will somewhat stand ground tied, baths, loads in trailer, and stands for flyspray. For a baby he does well with clippers we are still working on them. I had black plastic on the ground with a couple calvelttis holding the plastic down for other horses to walk over...of course Wiley had to try it. LOL. He is still a baby so keeping that in mind he does have those baby moments when leading. Normally, when something scares him he just plants his hoofs and stares then walks on. 

He walks up to you in the pasture and loves attention. All his paperwork fees have been paid and DNA info has been sent off. In the event that he sells I have decided to hold off until after the auction to send in the registration paperwork. This will allow his new owner to choose his name.
Weltmeyer, Wiley's sire stood in Germany at Celle state stud. He took his Stallion performance test at Adelheidsdorf: Overall score: 143.96 1st of 40, Dressage 143.94/1st, Jumping score 141.44 / 3rd. Weltmeyer has many championships including being Hanoverian Stallion of the Year 1998. Among his well-known offspring is Warum Nicht FRH "hannes", ridden by Isabell Werth at 2010 alltech FEI World Equistrian Games and Werth's Whisper. Weltmeyer has sired 60 approved sons and around 190 state premium mares.

Donnerkiel, Dennae's sire, who stood at Bridlewood Farms in KY. He has many championships in Dressage, Hunter/Jumpers and 3-day Eventing. With his calm disposition he was extensively shown by young riders and has many successful offspring.

He is inspected and branded. All the fees have been paid and the application is ready for the new owner to select a name! 










2. Dickens- 2014 Chestnut Colt (Dressage Royal x London Lady). Stunning and very sweet dark chestnut colt with a small star and snip, will be tall. Elastic, supple mover with natural cadence and lift in his gaits. Lovely walk, exceptional trot, really excels in all three gaits. Excellent comments from Dr. Christman at his AHS inspection, He is a very nice dressage prospect.. Easy to handle, handles show atmosphere very well, looks to please and loves to find things to jump. Out of Elite Mare London Lady, a winner in the show ring and in hand, with a perfect temperament and character. Dressage Royal is the sire of Damsey, UNO Don Diego and Desparado OLD, among many other internationally known offspring. Dressage Royal is by Donnerhall out of a Rubenstein mare. At his stallion testing he scored an 8.21 for dressage and a straight 8 for jumping. Dickens was third in his colt class at Dressage at Lexington despite being much younger than the other colts in the class, with excellent comments. His pedigree is world class and he will be a super prospect.

















3. Compari (paperwork pending)- 2014 Liver Chestnut Colt (Checkmate x Contessa). Meet Compari. He is an April 18th 2014 AHS registered and branded colt who was the Reserve Champion of his Oct 1 Hanoverian inspection in a very large class. He is the result of two imported parents of exceptional breeding and sport success.

Charlie, as he is affectionately known, is a very very tall foal, destined for the height of his dam with a bit more refinement from his sire. He has had regular farrier visits and wormings and has lived mostly 24/7 pasture turnout with his dam for those growing bones! He loads easily and was very very good for his braiding/handling/clipping for his foal inspection. He is a bit more on the sensitive side, though not spooky, and shows brilliance in his movement.

Bred for the highest levels of jumping, he comes with jawdropping movement that will tempt the most discriminating dressage rider.

His dam, Contessa (Contendro I/Voltaire/Wellington) is a 2006 imported Oldenburg mare who was Champion of her foal inspection, Champion of her Oldenburg Mare inspection at 3yrs and in 2013 was Champion non-Hanoverian mare at her AHS inspection. She scored an amazing 9.0 on her walk! Contessa stands a genuine 17.1 hands. Contessas dam was an Elite KWPN mare.

His sire Checkmate (Check In/Rio Zeus/Zeus) is a beautiful typey stallion, with a lovely expression, he is very modern, with correct conformation. Checkmate is a good mover, with 3 good gaits, he has a superb jump, jumping with excellent technique/form,and clearly shows a lot of scope. Checkmate also displays a good temperament, and is very nice to work with. Checkmate recently finished his 70 day test at Silver Creek Farm in OK, USA. He had a very good test finishing 3rd overall in the jumping with a score of 121.18, his Dressage score was 106.96 (6th) and Checkmate finished 6th overall with a 113.36. Some highlights Include Character 9.50, Temperament 9.0, Willingness to work 9.5, Gallop/Canter 8.25, Walk 8, trot 7.5 Free Jumping 9, Stadium Jumping 8.5, Cross Country Jump 8.5, Cross Country Gallop 8.5, Rideability 8.

Checkmate was also one of only 3 stallions approved by the Hanoverian Verband and American Hanoverian Society following the test.


----------



## danicelia24

Bump! Any thoughts on these guys?


----------



## tinyliny

I like this one, based soley on the photo.


----------



## paintedpastures

Ok just have to ask why the sudden turn around in breed types ? Started with AQHA halter types now we are looking at WB horses?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Gunner On Ice by Colonels Smokin Gun out of Dancin for Joy, Boonlight Dancer. Not many horses make me leave streaks in the floor from stopping so quickly to look but this boy sure did! He's the only outside stallion I plan on using.

Quarter Horses for Sale, Paint Horses, Reining Horses for sale at Hilldale Farm


----------



## danicelia24

paintedpastures said:


> Ok just have to ask why the sudden turn around in breed types ? Started with AQHA halter types now we are looking at WB horses?


Because while I love the versatility of the QH all the colts that I have seen have been very haltery which I do not like, hence the breed change up. And Tinyliny that one is my favorite so far


----------



## KigerQueen

My main issue with the WBs is their legs. what happened to horses with solid legs? i know foals dont have thick legs but the dam in one photo leaves alot to be desired. My fiance's paint has his flaws but leg thickness is for once, not one of them. ITs hard to find horses with good bone nowadays.


----------



## Dehda01

Do you know the differences between getting warmblood stallions approved for breeding, vs the simplicity that any QH or APHA stallion can bred bred and their foals registered if they are bred to a registry approved mare?


----------



## danicelia24

Honestly no which is why I don't plan on getting one or plan on owning a stallion for a long time, if ever. I am looking to see what people think conformation wise makes a good stallion and what doesn't. I would love continue looking at QHs but so far have only found haltery types which I am not fond of.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

danicelia24 said:


> I would love continue looking at QHs but so far have only found haltery types which I am not fond of.


Did you look at the stallion I posted? He is far from halter-y.


----------



## danicelia24

yes I did and wow!!!!


----------



## MinervaELS

Huh, Gunner on Ice's hind end looks like it has a lot of halter influence to me. Straight in the legs, that weird rounded hip, the angles (or lack thereof)... but then, I'm not a quarter horse person so maybe those aren't exclusively halter traits.

Danicelia, are you just interested in owning a stallion someday and wanting to do some research now? I'm just curious. It seems like it would be risky to buy a stallion prospect as a weanling or yearling. They might look great but develop flaws as they mature that make them less than ideal stallion candidates, or they might be ugly little ducklings that turn into stunners. I'd drive myself mad looking for little developments every day. :lol:


----------



## danicelia24

MinervaELS said:


> Huh, Gunner on Ice's hind end looks like it has a lot of halter influence to me. Straight in the legs, that weird rounded hip, the angles (or lack thereof)... but then, I'm not a quarter horse person so maybe those aren't exclusively halter traits.
> 
> Danicelia, are you just interested in owning a stallion someday and wanting to do some research now? I'm just curious. It seems like it would be risky to buy a stallion prospect as a weanling or yearling. They might look great but develop flaws as they mature that make them less than ideal stallion candidates, or they might be ugly little ducklings that turn into stunners. I'd drive myself mad looking for little developments every day. :lol:


possibly someday but I'm not sure. And the reason for looking so young is because most people geld them. And it is good research so in the future I can look at one and have an idea whether or not he could potentially make a nice stallion or a nicer gelding. And if it ends up being the latter it wouldnt bother me because the horse will more than likely make a stellar gelding which I normally prefer over mares. I have handled a few stallions one of which was a neighbors paint that was unsound for riding due to an accident that had resulted in a broken hip. other than a slightly atrophy in the leg he was pasture and breeding sound but full of **** and vinegar. I handled him on an almost daily basis cause the neighbors were too scared to discipline him or any of their other horses(who I also worked with).

Here are some pics of said stallion. He was sold to someone late last year who then took him and a 2 year old paint mare to New Holland.  Unfortunately I don't think either of them are still among us. Miss you Hoss.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MinervaELS said:


> Huh, Gunner on Ice's hind end looks like it has a lot of halter influence to me. Straight in the legs, that weird rounded hip, the angles (or lack thereof)... .


HMMMMM, I'd sure like to do some reining on his lack of angles. He moves like his daddy.


----------



## SketchyHorse

Dehda01 said:


> Do you know the differences between getting warmblood stallions approved for breeding, vs the simplicity that any QH or APHA stallion can bred bred and their foals registered if they are bred to a registry approved mare?


Doesn't mean those registries don't still accept crap conformation. My mare was RPSI registered, score average of 6's & 7's, and her conformation was seriously lacking. Now granted there are more "strict" or "legit" WB registries out there, but each has their own definition of ideal. Looking at some of the WB stallions these days as well... I can't honestly back them & say they know what's what either.


----------



## hyperkalemic4

I would like to see the sorrel's gaskins, a lot of those really big behind ones all that big muscle and when it gets to the gaskin it does not carry down into there it just stops.
I think the bay and the buckskin both are quite post legged and that must be what the halter judges like. I do not, I think a horse needs some set in his hocks to be great in performance. 
If I were picking one for a performance horse I would take the bay hands down over the other two.
I have no use for halter horses, they look like they are being bred to be butchered.


----------



## AnnaLover

Oh boy. Hate to be so harsh, but I think it needs to be said. It is clear that you have little understanding of the principles of breeding based on the stallions you have chosen. You have a poorly-conformed mustang mare so I truly hope for the baby's sake that it comes out looking like the sire.

I don't think I could have found worse-conformed stallions than most of the ones you've posted on this thread . Please buy; don't breed. There's already enough poorly put together horses in this world- many of which are in this thread.



ETA: Absolutely love this :thumbsup:


hyperkalemic4 said:


> I have no use for halter horses, they look like they are being bred to be butchered.


----------



## danicelia24

First of all AnnaLover I never said I would buy any of these stallions. I am researching into what conformation makes a nice stallion so in the future if I do buy a stallion(which I also stated is highly unlikely) I will know what is an immediate deal breaker. And I actually prefer geldings as they are more calm and laid back. And about my mare she may have her faults but she is 18 and acts like a two year old and she has never taken a lame step in the 8 years of known history I have on her even though she has been ridden hard and through difficult terrain. so yeah she may have faults but never once in her life have they affected her or slowed her down. Also I wanted to add that I dont like halter horses either I was just looking at ads and when I found a colt I put it on here. 

Ok now my rant is over I did find this cute guy who so far is my favorite of all the colts/stallions I have posted.
Suddenly Sheik- 2014 Bay Colt (RL Best Of Sudden x Smooth Little Sheik). This boy has never been pushed. He is great minded and an extremely talented mover. He is all decked out with a beautiful balanced blaze and 4 white socks, sure to get you noticed in the show pen. He is NN on the 5 panel test and his testicles have both dropped making him a super stallion candidate. He even has a super cute heart shaped sorrel marking on his right forearm. Hes going to be quite the Ladies Man.

His 3/4 brother sold at the NSBA yearling sale for $20,000. Another 3/4 brother sold at the Congress Super Sale for $18,300. Dont miss out on this amazing colt.


----------



## paintedpastures

He is cute,more smooth bodied performance looks:wink: He isn't growing very level,very hip high currently. Like his head & neck, light on muscling & finer boned & front Left is toeing out ,which probably will improve with him maturing & keeping him balanced with trimming. I have seen a few RL youngsters.RLBS for WP bred stud, he actually throws alot of body on his kids,this particular one though is smaller in build. My friend has a RL colt & she is expecting a full sibling to him soon  Her colt is much bigger bodied & has more bone than that colt, Bonus too, because of his Chrome he will be DR AQHA/APHA:shock: 

Bottom line is this colt stallion material?? IMO,,,No, I love the breeding but I think he'd be much nicer gelding:wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I agree with painted on this one.

And as an aside, he is brown, not bay. I know you're just posting what the owners have said about him. It's a pet peeve of mine when people marketing a horse as a potential stallion don't even get the horse's color correct. Again, not against you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

alright thanks for the response. His eye looks so kind and intelligent. and he would be a cute hunter gelding I think.


----------



## danicelia24

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I agree with painted on this one.
> 
> And as an aside, he is brown, not bay. I know you're just posting what the owners have said about him. It's a pet peeve of mine when people marketing a horse as a potential stallion don't even get the horse's color correct. Again, not against you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He didnt look bay to me either but so far he is my favorite. And I think he would make a really cute hunter/jumper


----------



## Ace80908

The RLBOS colt is bred for western pleasure. He'll probably be a very nice moving horse, but not a hunter jumper.


----------



## LPH

danicelia24 said:


> I don't know about halter but I know of a few of this studs children and they are all nice western pleasure horses.
> Huntin for Chocolate


I trained a filly for a breeder who bred one of her mares to him. She has a little (I should say giant) sorrel colt with tons of chrome and VERY stocky and big boned with an amazing temperament. He would make an excellent stud one day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

